# Loading DCP file into Photoshop CC



## DanP (Aug 26, 2019)

I have created an IR Camera profile using DNG Profile editor (DCP file), but I cannot figure out how to load it into Photoshop CC. Internet searches indicate I need move the DCP file into C:\Users\_yourusername_\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles but my C: drive doesn't have a tree like that. I'm on the latest Windows 10 version and the latest update of Photoshop CC. Does anyone know how to get the profile into Photoshop?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2019)

You don't have to do anything, it is automatically put where it needs to be when you export it from DNG Profile Editor.

There are two caveats, you need to close then reopen PS and LR for the new profiles to be there and they only appear as options when you are using the files from the same model camera as the one that created the DNG.

I can't tell you the root address of mine because I am Mac, well I can but I don't know if it will help. I never have to manually put profiles in there.

HD\User\Library\Application Support\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2019)

The path to the camera profile in my windows 10 pc appears exactly as you posted. I don't have any profiles though.


----------



## DanP (Aug 26, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> You don't have to do anything, it is automatically put where it needs to be when you export it from DNG Profile Editor.
> 
> There are two caveats, you need to close then reopen PS and LR for the new profiles to be there and they only appear as options when you are using the files from the same model camera as the one that created the DNG.
> 
> ...


Thanks PBD, but when I try to export it brings up the folder that the DNG image came from as the location it will save in. I can change the location, but I don't know to where I should save it.


----------



## DanP (Aug 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The path to the camera profile in my windows 10 pc appears exactly as you posted. I don't have any profiles though.


Thanks MSP. My tree looks like this. None of the options lead me to Abode camera profiles.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2019)

When I do it I get this in the Save command.



Once I have clicked 'Save" it can be found here.




I'm sorry I don't know anything about the file structure of PC's, on the Mac you have to push the Option key to get the User\Library folder option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2019)

How to access hidden folders


Live Versions: All Operating System: All Live stores and writes important files in system folders which are usually hidden by default on your operating system. In case you need to access them (fo...




help.ableton.com





Sounds like you might need to save the DCP to desktop then move it manually, or set the PC to always show hidden folders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2019)

DanP said:


> Thanks MSP. My tree looks like this. None of the options lead me to Abode camera profiles.
> 
> View attachment 186182


are you logged on as administrator?

I have a secondary account on my windows pc and it has a screen like yours because only the administrator can see certain folders. Log on as administrator and see if that makes it different.


----------



## DanP (Aug 27, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> are you logged on as administrator?
> 
> I have a secondary account on my windows pc and it has a screen like yours because only the administrator can see certain folders. Log on as administrator and see if that makes it different.


No specific accounts, administrator or otherwise, were set up when I bought the PC. I just started using it. When I look at accounts in settings it only shows



That's probably why it only shows User/User in the file structure. I shall wait for my child (tech support) to return from vacation. Hopefully his abilities are worth more than what I pay him.

Edit: MSP - thank you for taking the time to provide your input. The problem has now been solved with PBD's input.


----------



## DanP (Aug 27, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> How to access hidden folders
> 
> 
> Live Versions: All Operating System: All Live stores and writes important files in system folders which are usually hidden by default on your operating system. In case you need to access them (fo...
> ...


I searched the AppData and got pages of files, none of which looked correct. I will wait until my tech support returns from vacation. I'm not particularly computer savvy and don't want to risk creating a problem with my operating system files.

Edit: I didn't scroll down far enough in your link. It was a case of setting windows to show hidden files. I have successfully loaded the camera profile into Camera Raw. Thank you very much for taking the time to help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2019)

DanP said:


> I searched the AppData and got pages of files, none of which looked correct. I will wait until my tech support returns from vacation. I'm not particularly computer savvy and don't want to risk creating a problem with my operating system files.
> 
> Edit: I didn't scroll down far enough in your link. It was a case of setting windows to show hidden files. I have successfully loaded the camera profile into Camera Raw. Thank you very much for taking the time to help.


I had set mine to show hidden files so many years ago that it never occurred to me. That alternate login as user is never used, or it would be set to show hiden files as well.


----------



## DanP (Aug 27, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had set mine to show hidden files so many years ago that it never occurred to me. That alternate login as user is never used, or it would be set to show hiden files as well.


I didn't even know they hid files.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 27, 2019)

C:/Users/{enter your computer name here}/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles

C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles


----------



## LDS (Aug 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> C:/Users/{enter your computer name here}/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles



Just a note: the first path is always writable by a user, but each different users gets its own, and Adobe (as any other software) will use only the logged-on user one to search for files. The second path is a "system-wide" path and thereby there's only one for the whole system, but it requires Administrators permissions to write there. For camera profiles, if a single user is used it's better to use the first. If multiple users need to access the same camera profile it could be better to put in in the second so no multiple copies are required.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 27, 2019)

Or replace:

C:\users\{username}\

With

C:\%Homepath%\


----------



## LDS (Aug 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> C:\%Homepath%\



Or just use %APPDATA% 

The system wide path is referenced by %ALLUSERSPROFILE% and %ProgramData%

These variables are useful because they should work on different version of Windows, even if the actual real path is changed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2019)

DanP said:


> I didn't even know they hid files.


They hide system files and folders by default because they are concerned that people not familiar with them could cause problems by deleting or modifying them. It would be a rare occurance, but programmers seem to do things like that.


----------

